# A New Challenge?



## Gibbo9 (20 Dec 2022)

Hi All,
I am thinking of starting up a new challenge, just trying to see if there would be any interest really.

I take part in the 50k challenge which I find both motivational and enjoyable, however, I do sometimes struggle to set aside 2 hours in order to get a 50k ride in. My partner has also just started road biking and I know 50k at this point would just be a bit too much for her (something to aim for though).

I was considering starting a new challenge of maybe 25k per month. I know that's not a lot but it is still an hour on the bike for most I believe.

Just wondering what you good people think?


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Dec 2022)

I would think most people in here would not consider 25km a challenge. Its a ride out. The biggest part of the 50km and 100km challenge is actually putting the time aside to do it.


----------



## figbat (20 Dec 2022)

I tend to agree. The point of a challenge is that it’s a challenge - not everyone can or wants to do it and not everyone who attempts it will complete it. If it’s a personal challenge then why not set it as a goal in Strava?


----------



## bluenotebob (20 Dec 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> The biggest part of the 50km and 100km challenge is actually putting the time aside to do it.



Time isn't a problem for me - and I wouldn't think it is for anyone else who's retired - finding a 'weather window' is the challenge, particularly this month. 

I wish I was still young enough to do a 50km ride in "a couple of hours" .. I need around 3 hours - and probably more than that this month, given how wet and slippery the roads are. And so far, that's proved impossible to find - which, as @figbat points out above, is why it really is a 'challenge'. 

As per the two comments above, I think 25km a month is simply too little to represent a challenge for most on this forum. 

@FrothNinja and I are close to completing this years 3x30minsxweek challenge and we've both committed to doing it again next year. Both @figbat and @Gibbo9 were in this challenge earlier in the year - will either (or both) of you have another go in 2023?


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2022)

50 km maybe with a cake stop would count ?

Of course anyone can set up a challenge distance a month if they wish of any level


----------



## bluenotebob (20 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> 50 km maybe with a cake stop would count ?



That's within the rules of the 50km Monthly challenge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2022)

If you think you will get enough takers, then go ahead with a new challenge. I suspect you may not get a lot, but you never know.

An alternative would be to enter the Lunacy challenge, and set your target as 25k. It adds up to the same thing: You're in a challenge, you have a 25k target. The rules are a wee bit different, but no need to start and run your own challenge. It's already there.


----------



## figbat (20 Dec 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> Both @figbat and @Gibbo9 were in this challenge earlier in the year - will either (or both) of you have another go in 2023?


Yes, I hope to. This year got undone by a knee injury followed by covid - once I had failed to keep the streak up I withdrew. However I did by and large still manage the do the rides, I just didn’t report them.


----------



## Gibbo9 (21 Dec 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> Time isn't a problem for me - and I wouldn't think it is for anyone else who's retired - finding a 'weather window' is the challenge, particularly this month.
> 
> I wish I was still young enough to do a 50km ride in "a couple of hours" .. I need around 3 hours - and probably more than that this month, given how wet and slippery the roads are. And so far, that's proved impossible to find - which, as @figbat points out above, is why it really is a 'challenge'.
> 
> ...



Yep I will be in next year for sure. Weather put paid to this years attempt, I completed quite a few rides on my mountain bike in the appalling rain but in the end I just couldn't drag myself out into the misery 

Roll on next year. First week will be a real challenge as I don't return from the Philippines until 5th Jan, that will give me 3 days to complete first week. Unless I can 'borrow' a bike in the Philippines of course.

In regards to the original post, seems the challenge would be too short. After discussion with the better half she has decided to go for the 50k per month challenge


----------



## bluenotebob (21 Dec 2022)

Gibbo9 said:


> Yep I will be in next year for sure. Weather put paid to this years attempt, I completed quite a few rides on my mountain bike in the appalling rain but in the end I just couldn't drag myself out into the misery
> 
> Roll on next year. First week will be a real challenge as I don't return from the Philippines until 5th Jan, that will give me 3 days to complete first week. Unless I can 'borrow' a bike in the Philippines of course.



A photo from the Philippines would be great to see in Week 1 of next year's challenge.


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Dec 2022)

@figbat and @Gibbo9 ... new '3 rides x 30 mins per week' challenge thread for 2023 created here ..

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/three-30-minute-rides-each-week-of-the-year-challenge-2023.289400/


----------



## Gibbo9 (23 Dec 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> A photo from the Philippines would be great to see in Week 1 of next year's challenge.



Ah now that's a challenge I will have to accept. Hope I can find a bike


----------

